# Questions to ask at FET Consultation/what to expect



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I haven't been on here in a long while, I had a baby in 2015 thanks to ICSI with Care. During our cycle we were lucky to have 2 day 5 blasts, one is my amazing son, and the other is waiting on ice so to speak! 

I have a scan followed by consultation to discuss trying again, I am nervous and seem to have forgotten so much since we did ICSI! Can anyone whohas been through this type of cycle recommend anything I should be asking, I don't want to think after, oh I wish I had asked that!

So the things I want to ask so far; what are the chances our frozen embryo will successfully thaw? What happens if I go through the down reg drugs and the embie doesn't thaw as expected and cannot be used? Assume we would have to just stop drugs and start a fresh cycle when we can afford to.. How long will it take to go through FET. I imagine it will be quite different this type as no stims which was for me the worst bit. 

They are the main things, but I am probably not thinking of everything..

Thanks for reading and any advise you can offer


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

hay - well firstly if your snow baby wouldn't survive the thaw then they wouldn't of done it, FET cycles are excellent as they know they are starting off with a good egg already and they are strong enough to defrost! so don't panic if it dosent work then the only thing you can do is go for another fresh but that is unlikely to happen especially like me you have a 5 day blast my clinic said 'its a given it will survive with 5 day HB'

and also it depends on the clinic, I am not down regging (hated that to) just on 8mgs of Progynova (oestrogen) a day (should be 2mgs then 4mgs then 6mgs etc but I have lining issues) scan at 12days - lining needs to be above 8mm then 1200mg Cyclogest before transfer and then they pop the egg back. I have to continue on the Progynova and I have immunes added and an endometrial scratch done to, but as you caught so quickly last time I think you should be fine good luck xx


----------

